# Username Mafia [d4]MAFIA WIN



## hyphen (Jul 17, 2012)

NO SUCH THING AS NIGHT ZERO.

_A gentle breeze sweeps through the almost-deserted Mafiatown.
Many have fled out of the fear of being killed.
However, a few people have stayed to bring justice to these scum.
Lights start turning off in the windows of the remaining occupied homes._

*Start sending in your night actions.*


----------



## hyphen (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

_The sun rises, and the people of Mafiatown stream out of their homes and gather near the fountain in the center of the town.
Some gasps and points to the water.
There is the body of *Maimi,* sitting upright in the water.
Her ears are stained with blood. There are still a few droplets of it running down her face, collecting at her chin, and splashing into the water.
The people's eyes follow the droplet of blood down...and see her stomach.
It's torn open in a crooked scarlet smile.
A brave fellow looks into the gash, and declares that it is empty.
Her organs are gone.
_
*Maimi is dead.
She was innocent.
Day discussions start NOW*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

Well, that is rather creepy.

Leads, anyone?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

Wait, do we get Mai's alignment?


----------



## hyphen (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [N1]*

ah sorry
lemme edit.

Done.

*BY THE WAY FLORA IS INNOCENT. SHE IS AN INNOCENT CHILD YOU HEAR*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

Yay!


----------



## yiran (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

What was that declaration of Flora's innocence

Is it some power that allows a player to speak through the host

Or did you just get Maimi and Flora mixed up


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

Yay for innocent child being used as a role?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*



yiran said:


> What was that declaration of Flora's innocence
> 
> Is it some power that allows a player to speak through the host
> 
> Or did you just get Maimi and Flora mixed up


It's the innocent child role: The player may ask the GM to declare their innocence at the beginning of the day.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

well uh I suppose it's good that we now know Flora's innocent? xp

um, well, apparently the bodies are supposed to symbolize something about the killer's identity... and since the theme here is "usernames = roles", I suppose looking at the body would give an indication of the username that killed it...

but what I don't see is how the smile relates to any of the names given :/


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

Organs missing? Check the cupcakes.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*



Zero Moment said:


> Organs missing? Check the cupcakes.


Pinkamena!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

Yeah, the only association I can really make is Pinkamena. My only other idea is Zero Moment, because now Maimi has _zero_ organs...But that's probably a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

... what's the association between "no organs" and Pinkamena? is this an inside joke I'm not aware of or something...?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*



PenguinAndFriends said:


> Yeah, the only association I can really make is Pinkamena. My only other idea is Zero Moment, because now Maimi has _zero_ organs...But that's probably a bit of a stretch.


Well it didn't say anything about her eyes/brain being missing.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

I still would like to see if an inspector claims. If there is no lead by the end of the day, perhaps we should try lynching Pinkamena, based on the flavor text.

@Poly: In the notoriously gruesome MLP fanfiction "Cupcakes", Pinkamena Diane Pie (aka Pinkie Pie) disembowels Rainbow Dash and bakes her into cupcakes... Perhaps it's better you don't understand the reference.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> ... what's the association between "no organs" and Pinkamena? is this an inside joke I'm not aware of or something...?


Have you read Cupcakes? In short, it's a story about Pinkie Pie torturing and brutally murdering villagers, then removing their organs and baking them into cupcakes.

And also making dresses out of the skins.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> @Poly: In the notoriously gruesome MLP fanfiction "Cupcakes", Pinkamena Diane Pie (aka Pinkie Pie) disembowels Rainbow Dash and bakes her into cupcakes... Perhaps it's better you don't understand the reference.





Zero Moment said:


> Have you read Cupcakes? In short, it's a story about Pinkie Pie torturing and brutally murdering villagers, then removing their organs and baking them into cupcakes.
> 
> And also making dresses out of the skins.


well damn o.o; yeah I'm not sure I want to read that haha... well at least now I get the reference I suppose ??


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

Well, it's good that we have flavour text! Rather creepy flavour text, but it does seem to point towards Pinkamena.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

Hey I made it through the night.

Ok, who has a username that could rip out organs?


----------



## Autumn (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

So far it looks to be a reference to Pinkamena...


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

Doesn't Pinkamena keep Rainbow's organs in and just makes her into a stuffed doll? Because  that's what I remember from the fanfic. I know she takes RD's skin, cutie mark, and wings off, but not the organs as far as I can remember.

oh, yeah, the game. Anyway, you can inspect me: I'll show up innocent. If there's an inspector, if they inspect me tonight, and I somehow show up innocent, but when the inspection shows me as innocent, the inspector doesn't have to say anything, so they won't be in trouble for nothing. Does that sound good?

But I don't really understand why no organs relates to me. Pinkamena keeps the organs in and makes RD a stuffed pony.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

Whoops, I meant "somehow show up as mafia".

Just to clarify, for some unfathomable reason that an inspector gets the result as mafia, they state it in the thread and you're free to lynch me during Day two. But when the result shows up as innocent, an inspector doesn't have to say anything. If they don't say anything, that means they got me as innocent.

Or, when they get me as innocent, they state it in the thread and then a healer heals them for the rest of the nights.

Sounds good?


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

So, username = role = flavor text should help? I've never read that pasta, and I can't connect the flavor text with anyone else, and Pinkamena seems to be the most popular vote... I'll probably abstain tonight just because I don't have a definite suspicion, but if there's evidence against someone by the time it comes to lynching, I'll vote.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

so pink. if you're supposedly innocent, then the flavor must be pointing to someone else. ideas?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

Well, there was my Zero Moment theory...



Wargle said:


> Hey I made it through the night.
> 
> Ok, who has a username that could rip out organs?


..And reading this made me think that disembowelment might be something a Braviary would/could do...


----------



## Wargle (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

Disembowling real isn't a thing I can see a bird doing. And my role has no connection to Braviary, more of one to Captain America, which is weird.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

you guys _may_ want to hurry up.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

*Pinkamena*, I vote to lynch.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

I'm leaving for New Jersey tomorrow morning and won't have 'net access 'til tomorrow night so I can't exactly wait to decide if I want to lynch since the day phase will probably be over by then... *Pinkamena,* I guess, is the most likely Mafia candidate thus far.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

Okay then, looks like the *Pinkamena* wagon is already rolling.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

I also think *Pinkamena* is the most likely suspect, and since we're running out of time...


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

I *abstain*from lynching. There just isn't enough evidence to pick someone out, and everyone's probably lynching Pink anyways so it's not like my vote matters.

Also, I'm going on vacation until Sunday, FYI.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

Guys, what about my plaaaan?! I'll show up innocent, I swear, I'm sure. 

*abstain*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

*Pinkie!*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

OK... Do you really want to know my role? I'll roleclaim for my innocence.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

I'm the psychic type, remember, and I have a strong feeling she's innocent.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

so I suppose it's PINKIE DEATH.

_Pinkie dies.
Everyone goes to her house to search for stuff, like evidence (or money to steal.)
Most stop dead in the doorway.
Cupcakes and sweets, everywhere. Also toys, and large stuffed ponies.
Wait.
What?
They head downstairs.
Blood.
Skulls of various animals (and humans).
Balloon-organs.
A trolley with various sharp things on it.
And a slab with a rather large amounts of dried blood. Deplorable. Disgusting.
This pony doesn't care about much of anything, except this, it seems.
Everyone rushes up the stairs to fetch some brain bleach.
When Pinkamena's body is buried, no tears were shed._

*Pinkie was A THIRD PARTY PERSON. NEITHER INNOCENT OR MAFIA
Night shall begin.
Start sending in your night actions.
*
(that took a long time to write LOL so I didn't see the above two posts sorreh)


----------



## hyphen (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

(You guys really want to start sending in more night actions. Really.)

_Day!
Yay!
Another gathering in the square with no deaths.....? Nope.
*Mewtwo*'s body in, again, in the fountain, with her ears bleeding and with some mathy-looking runes on her face.
At least it wasn't as gory as the last one._

*Mewtwo is dead. She was Innocent.
About 24 hours for discussion.
Allowing Trixie one dead-post.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

Deadposts. Yeah.

OK, my role was Serial Killer. I win by myself and show up as innocent upon inspection.

But I'm dead.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*

Well, we dodged a bullet there.

As for last night's kill, "mathy-looking" might be Zero Moment. I could also be Poly, though iirc her username is a musical term.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D1]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> As for last night's kill, "mathy-looking" might be Zero Moment.


It's a bit of a stretch, but perhaps - it's the only one remotely related to math as far as I can see.



> I[t] could also be Poly, though iirc her username is a musical term.


That it is. :P


----------



## Autumn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D2]*

One more thing - if you haven't seen my posts in the bastard mafia thread, I am currently out of town and won't be back til tomorrow night. I'll be able to post again tomorrow and after that not for ten hours. Just saying so people don't think it's a suspicious silence.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D2]*

and of course nobody says anything before my only opportunity to post again haha
be back in like ten or so hours


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D2]*

Well, we're running out of time and nobody's said anything...

I vote to *abstain*.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D2]*

No abstaining.
You have to lynch someone or I will choose at random.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D2]*

I guess *zero moment* is our best guess? i mean... there aren't any other leads and zero moment is the closest thing we have to a lead since zero is the only remotely math-related term in anyone's name...
wish we could abstain but no dice ><


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D2]*



Artemis Fowl said:


> No abstaining.
> You have to lynch someone or I will choose at random.


Mother of...

Okay, *Zero*, I guess.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D2]*

Alright, since we can't abstain... *Zero* it is.


----------



## Flora (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D2]*

*Zero* works for me


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D2]*

Fuck you guys! My role doesn't have anything to do with math.

It deals with timey-wimey bullshit and asking questions.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D2]*



Zero Moment said:


> Fuck you guys! My role doesn't have anything to do with math.


But the clues on the body are more likely to point to someone's name than their role. I mean if the clues on the body were "THEY WERE KILLED BY THE MAFIA" how would we get anywhere


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D2]*

Well fine. :\

Let's see if I can't save myself.

EDIT: Yes! Things. I can do them.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D2]*

_oh my god

The people are knocked off their feet, the world spinning before their eyes.
afternoon
sunset
night
All in what seems to be minutes.
-
After everyone gets to their feet, they start looks for the cause of this sudden night.
All they find is the dead body of *Penguin.* No blood at all.
There's a message beside his body though.
"Random lynch because of sudden night."
What._

*PenguinAndFriends is dead.
He was Mafia.
About 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## hyphen (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

is this too fast ._.

_-WAKE UP
-GET OUT OF BED
-WALK INTO TOWN
-SOMEONE WALKS UP TO YOU AND SAYS THAT *STORMECHO WAS FOUND DEAD* IN THE FOUNTAIN WITH NO MARKS OR ANYTHING
NO BLOOD
AND WHEN THEY LOOKED THROUGH HIS HOUSE
THERE WAS NOTHING

-FREAK OUT
_

*Stormecho is dead.
You don't know If he's Innocent or not.*
(Basically, Stormecho is dead and you get no clues to his role and you don't know his alignment.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [N3]*

What?


----------



## Flora (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [N3]*

I'd say third-party but Trixie's third-party status showed up...

Maybe there's a role that masks the target's alignment? I really am perplexed


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

I really don't see any role here that could kill without a trace.
However, it could just be Stormecho's role obscuring things.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



Zero Moment said:


> I really don't see any role here that could kill without a trace.
> However, it could just be Stormecho's role obscuring things.


I guess this makes sense.

But why is the flavor text so... flavorless? Is this some kind of trick?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> I guess this makes sense.
> 
> But why is the flavor text so... flavorless? Is this some kind of trick?


IT'S A TRAP

Yeah, I'm just going off the assumption that this has to do with Stormecho's role.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

Huh. Well okay then. That was... unexpected to say the least o.o and with that I don't think we have any leads...


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

EDIT: Fuck wrong mafia ignore this post


----------



## Wargle (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

So. Is anyone else thinking theres a janitor role?? I am.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

I guess but

Man I just don't see any roles here that look like they have anything to do with killing or janitating or whatever

Also, btw, I Oracled the state of the Alien last night. Looks like they're dead! Or nonexistent.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



Zero Moment said:


> Man I just don't see any roles here that look like they have anything to do with killing or janitating or whatever


neither do I but then, what username has to do with math that could have left the marks yesterday, somehow i don't think "penguinandfriends" refers to math so :/



> Also, btw, I Oracled the state of the Alien last night. Looks like they're dead! Or nonexistent.


that's good haha!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

RNG says that *yiran* should claim.


----------



## yiran (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

*Zero Moment*

I'm not going to reveal my role.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



yiran said:


> *Zero Moment*
> 
> I'm not going to reveal my role.


Perhaps you should if you don't want to get lynched. Just sayin'


----------



## yiran (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

There's one person voting me with no evidence.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

Alright, I'm calling *Zero Moment* out on this one. He claims he oracled last night, but we all witnessed that randylynch that he threw just to avoid getting caught. And he's still the best fit for the flavor text from the previous night.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

Maybe zm is alien though??


----------



## yiran (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

No, he isn't. Aliens wouldn't want to make other people notice that they're alien and therefore probably won't mention it. ZM did.

I'm going through with this one, and if ZM turns out to be mafia then there is a good chance Wargle is his teammate and is trying to protect him by using the alien card.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Alright, I'm calling *Zero Moment* out on this one. He claims he oracled last night, but we all witnessed that randylynch that he threw just to avoid getting caught. And he's still the best fit for the flavor text from the previous night.


I didn't throw any randylynch yesterday, I fast-forwarded into nighttime.
Artemis informed me that a lynch is mandatory, no matter what, so it threw the lynch to the RNG.

As for the "Oracle" thing, I am allowed to ask a single question once while time turning.


----------



## yiran (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

Explain why you voted me.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



yiran said:


> Explain why you voted me.


As I said- RNG.

There were no leads, little discussion, and generally just nothing exciting. We need claims at this point in the game, and nothing brings out a claim like a lynch telling you to do so.
However, _you_ have refused to roleclaim, which is why I'm _still_ voting you.


----------



## yiran (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

If I claim it will be beneficial to the mafia. So no.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

If you _don't_ claim, I'm still voting for you >:[


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



Zero Moment said:


> I didn't throw any randylynch yesterday, I fast-forwarded into nighttime.
> Artemis informed me that a lynch is mandatory, no matter what, so it threw the lynch to the RNG.


But there were already four votes against you, so why would sudden night result in an RNG lynch?


----------



## yiran (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



Zero Moment said:


> If you _don't_ claim, I'm still voting for you >:[


Well, let's see who dies. If I get voted off and my alignment is revealed you're going to go tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



Zero Moment said:


> nothing brings out a claim like a lynch telling you to do so.


except it backfired on you cause now we're all wondering why you were so keen to turn us against someone else. maybe you really are mafia trying to distract everyone from yesterday...? i still think *zero moment* is mafia



> However, _you_ have refused to roleclaim, which is why I'm _still_ voting you.


does that matter as much when you're the one being picked on here? just curious


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> But there were already four votes against you, so why would sudden night result in an RNG lynch?


Because it skips the lynching, but there still "MUST BE A LYNCH," apparently.



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> except it backfired on you cause now we're all wondering why you were so keen to turn us against someone else. maybe you really are mafia trying to distract everyone from yesterday...? i still think *zero moment* is mafia


I'm not "keen on turning us against someone else," I asked yiran a simple question, and he outright refused and OMGUSed me. And what happened "yesterday"? I got a Mafia lynched, even though that was a result of a randomization. And the day before that, I got the Serial Killer lynched.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



Zero Moment said:


> And what happened "yesterday"?


we were all suspicious of you...


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D2]*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> we were all suspicious of you...


Yes, and if everyone would be willing to listen to flavor text, I have some right here:



Artemis Fowl said:


> _oh my god
> 
> The people are knocked off their feet, the world spinning before their eyes.
> afternoon
> ...


----------



## yiran (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



Zero Moment said:


> I'm not "keen on turning us against someone else," I asked yiran a simple question, and he outright refused and OMGUSed me. And what happened "yesterday"? I got a Mafia lynched, even though that was a result of a randomization. And the day before that, I got the Serial Killer lynched.


What's OMGUS?

And I could ask you to kill yourself and you could outright refuse and that would  most definitely NOT be a reason to vote you.


----------



## Flora (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



yiran said:


> And I could ask you to kill yourself and you could outright refuse and that would  most definitely NOT be a reason to vote you.


Thing is, though, not roleclaiming when asked is generally a giant "MAFIA" stamp* on your forehead. And the fact that you're making an argument out of it isn't helping my suspicions, either. (and honestly, what I quoted from you isn't even relevant; "can you roleclaim pls" =/= "can you kill yourself" and i don't know where the hell you were going with that)

* yes I know that it's possible that the non-roleclaimer could just be trying to protect him/herself but honestly that makes them more likely to be lynched and is it really worth wasting a lynch because they were being stubborn because either way _they're likely to die_


----------



## yiran (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

But reality dictates that I didn't claim and I'm not going to die.


----------



## Flora (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



yiran said:


> But reality dictates that I didn't claim and I'm not going to die.


hence why "likely" is located in that post

and in all honesty you're probably not dying because everyone's voting for ZM


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



yiran said:


> What's OMGUS?


It stands for "oh my god you suck," i.e. a vote cast for absolutely no reason other than the fact that the person you are voting for is voting for you.
Which is what you're doing, by the way.


----------



## yiran (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

And everyone is voting for ZM because I'm special?

A vote cast in self defense is better than a vote cast out of randomness. I don't see anything wrong with what you call OMGUS votes, it's cast out of a desire to survive and I don't see anything wrong with that at all.


----------



## yiran (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

Oh and this discussing isn't very productive and it's not like I'm the dying one anyway so I'll just shut up. :D


----------



## Autumn (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*



yiran said:


> A vote cast in self defense is better than a vote cast out of randomness. I don't see anything wrong with what you call OMGUS votes, it's cast out of a desire to survive and I don't see anything wrong with that at all.


voting the person who votes for you isn't exactly the best option, because it's implying that the person who votes for you is automatically mafia simply because they're voting for you. the day phase isn't intended to get rid of people you don't like, it's intended to get rid of potential mafia suspects. maybe zm wasn't exactly correct in going "random number generator says yiran!" rather than a lead (part of the reason i think zm is mafia), but the way you phrased your posts implies that you think zm is mafia _just because_ he voted for you, which is faulty reasoning and there IS something wrong with that.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D3]*

ok.
_2 votes on Zero Moment.
[place death scene here]
After the hanging, they go search his shack.
What they see is:
-Mathy-looking stuff on the walls
-Yoga mats
-A book about time
-Something about zeroing out
Stuff like that._
*Zero Moment is dead.
He was Innocent.
About 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## hyphen (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [N4]*

GOOD MORNING.
*yiran is dead.
He was...you don't know.
About 24 hours for discussion.*
(also LF>Someone else to do the next username mafia. Please. )


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

Aha, so there _was_ a janitor involved!

*Wargle*, you sly dog! You're finished now.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

I... think that means there must only be one mafia left? Otherwise, wouldn't they have won already?

afaik, yiran could have been mafia passively killed by my nexus-ing.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Aha, so there _was_ a janitor involved!
> 
> *Wargle*, you sly dog! You're finished now.


*what* o.o; how do you figure? that seems like a bit of a leap of faith. yes i know wargle suggested the idea that a janitor might exist but this seems like a real quick assumption... do you have more proof?


----------



## hyphen (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

Actually let's make it *5-10* hours instead because this will be quick, I think


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> *what* o.o; how do you figure? that seems like a bit of a leap of faith. yes i know wargle suggested the idea that a janitor might exist but this seems like a real quick assumption... do you have more proof?


_Proof_ rarely exists unless there is an inspector, but I can give you some signs that make me believe she is scum.

1. She has kept low-profile throughout the game.
2. She questioned ZM being an alien, which, naturally would be the reaction of a paranoid mafia.
3. She suggested that janitor might be a role... and probably is the janitor

It's not definite proof, but I'm trusting my instinct on this one.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

well yeah I didn't mean proof outright (let's all claim inspector everyone!) but ideas that point to mafiadom

... i agree with your first two points but is "probably is the janitor" at all related to the fact that she wondered if janitor role existed? seems kinda like an obvious move for a janitor to pull if they were trying to avoid suspicion... or are you thinking reverse psychology is in play?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

I think so, but it's more the fact that whoever made the kill last night, whether it was direct or nexusified, had to have used some kind of janitor powers.

Unless yiran was janitor and got killed? Either way there was a janitor in play the last two nights.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Unless yiran was janitor and got killed? Either way there was a janitor in play the last two nights.


somehow i doubt yiran could clean up his own death haha. i do agree about the janitor role though

i'mma wait til wargle posts to vote/comment moar though


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> somehow i doubt yiran could clean up his own death haha. i do agree about the janitor role though


This is an incredibly amusing paradox. 

Somehow in a mafia sense it's possible, though.

Oh god, now I can't stop laughing at the thought.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

I don't really know exactly how the janitor role works, but I assume if it is used and the don's kill is redirected, the new target is cleaned?

I still think its more likely she _is _the janitor.

God I hope I'm right and you're not just screwing with me, Poly.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> I don't really know exactly how the janitor role works, but I assume if it is used and the don's kill is redirected, the new target is cleaned?


I guess that works?? idk



> I still think its more likely she _is _the janitor.
> 
> God I hope I'm right and you're not just screwing with me, Poly.


no, I do agree that your reasons for voting wargle are sound, but im just holding off on voting


----------



## Wargle (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

Im been low profile in every game. But i have the role of inspector. And i have solid proof *poly* is mafa from last nights investigations. Care to explain?


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

if it's so late in the game that there's only four people left it would be very easy to claim inspector while Mafia and not have anyone think otherwise. Mewtwo made vague hints toward inspector status when she was alive and to be honest I think Mewtwo is more likely to be an inspector name than Wargle. I don't buy it, especially since I'm not Mafia.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*



Wargle said:


> Im been low profile in every game. But i have the role of inspector. And i have solid proof *poly* is mafa from last nights investigations. Care to explain?


eh, this seems more like a last-ditch attempt to avoid getting lynched than an actual inspector claim.

And I'm pretty sure Mewtwo already hinted at being the cop. "Trust me guys, I have psychic powers..."

I might change my vote, but for the meantime, I'm just not buying it.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

Well my role has no connection to pokemon, the first day i said my role was based wargle >america>captain america. Captain america is a good inspector base. Im suprised im not dead, but ky role has a over powered quirk to it. If its alredy used i wasnt told.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

wargle > captain america seems like a cop out to say whatever you want and pretend to be innocent tbh

*wargle*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*



Wargle said:


> Well my role has no connection to pokemon, the first day i said my role was based wargle >america>captain america. Captain america is a good inspector base.


Umm, okay, could you please elaborate? I don't get the connection between America and inspector, exactly.


----------



## Flora (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

I think I'll have to vote *Wargle* too


----------



## Wargle (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

So poly and vm are going to off me to win eh? Alright. I cant say i blame you. It roes sound 

But poly said she put a lie detector on colours _after_ she had died. If she wasnt lying, artemis surely would have told her, so as to not waste an 'action'. Poly, you surely must have forgot that you and vm agreed to kill her earlier. Or maybe he did it on his own, and screwed you up

And captain america fights evip, so he knows his enemy


----------



## Flora (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*



Wargle said:


> But poly said she put a lie detector on colours _after_ she had died.


? 

Poly was lie detector in bastard mafia, colours isn't even _in_ this game!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*



Wargle said:


> But poly said she put a lie detector on colours _after_ she had died.


Butbutbut... that was in the bastard mafia? 0_o wut


----------



## Wargle (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

This is what happens when youre in five games kids.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

no point in putting this off d:

_[insert death for Wargle here]
*Wargle was innocent.*_
~
_Poly and Mustelid turn to face Flora with smug expressions on their faces and weapons in their hands.
Oh crap._

*MAFIA WIN.
ROLE PMS, ETC WILL BE SENT OUT SOON*


----------



## Wargle (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

Whatever. Vm and poly win.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

Told you


----------



## Flora (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

>:(


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

I must say though that was a great game :DDDDDD I've haven't been mafia in a long time let alone WON as mafia in a longlong time :DDD

although tbh I am legit surprised no one noticed that the first and second night victims were both bleeding out their ears haha!!

edit: also you guys have no clue how stressed me and vm were during the later part of the game (starting the day of zm's vote off) - coming up with all sorts of contingency plans and doing everything we could to play our cards right. haha we didn't even need our contingency plans in the end!! :D


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Username Mafia [D4]*

I fucking knew it when both of you voted for me.


----------



## hyphen (Jul 30, 2012)

> - doctor
> Wargle -INSPECTOR
> Pinkamena - Serial Killer...? :D.
> Vehement Mustelid - Mafia Goon Janitor
> ...





> N1
> -Pinkamena kills Maimi
> -yiran heals Mustelid
> -Poly kills Maimi
> ...


PMs later.
(*someone else GM the next username mafia. Seriously.*)


----------



## hyphen (Jul 30, 2012)

Artemis Fowl said:
			
		

> You are the *Doctor.*
> 
> _Normal person, normal life in Mafiatown...until some scum and dead bodies show up. Luckily, you were in medical school, so you can try to do some good here.._
> *You may heal one person (ie:they cannot be killed at night 1 time.) you may not heal yourself.
> ...





			
				Artemis Fowl said:
			
		

> You are a *One-time Bulletproof Inspector.*
> 
> _My line of thought: Spirit of America>Us flag>Captain America> Justice _
> d:
> ...





			
				Artemis Fowl said:
			
		

> you are the *SERIAL KILLER.*
> 
> _Pinkamena.
> Cupcakes.
> ...





			
				Artemis Fowl said:
			
		

> You are a *Mafia-aligned Janitor.*
> 
> _NO ONE RESPECTS YOUR WORK.
> NO ONE.
> ...





			
				Artemis Fowl said:
			
		

> You are ... I don't even know what to call it.
> 
> *You can pm me at any time during the game to skip ahead to day/night.
> You can also ask me ONE THING, anything, when you skip. These are one-shot only.*
> ...





			
				Artemis Fowl said:
			
		

> You are a *Commuter.*
> 
> _My train of thought: Stormecho>Storm>fast moving>Traveling
> 
> ...





			
				Artemis Fowl said:
			
		

> You are the *Mafia Don.*
> 
> _Your username sounds mathy and confusing.
> I don't like math.
> ...





			
				Artemis Fowl said:
			
		

> You are the *Innocent Child.*
> 
> _Flora sounds so sweet and cute. :3_
> 
> ...





			
				Artemis Fowl said:
			
		

> You are the *Roleblocker.*
> 
> _First time I read your username, I thought it was spelt like Miami... So you roleblock by introducing yourself and talking to your target for a very. Long. Time. While they are slightlyconfused about your name.
> 
> ...





			
				Artemis Fowl said:
			
		

> You are a *Mafia Goon and a  one shot Lightningrod.*
> 
> _I find penguins extremely distracting.
> And sometimes eeebil._
> ...





			
				Artemis Fowl said:
			
		

> You are the *universal backup.*
> 
> _Since Mew left, you've taken up her job: to be universal backup._
> 
> ...


-messed up on Flora's innocent child thing. OH WELL.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2012)

FFFFFFF we both targeted maimi on the same night

that actually worked EXTREMELY WELL to the mafia's advantage because maimi had two signs of death: missing organs and bleeding ears and I was able to say "hay guys look mafia did missing organs :ooo" which kinda set the tone for getting rid of suspicion of bleeding-ears for the next nights haha

if anyone had asked me to roleclaim late game i had a contingency plan, Music Therapist aka I heal people with the power of musics xD

ah well we still won anyway and with two mafia alive instead of one!! that was a swell game I must say


----------



## Mai (Jul 30, 2012)

Artemis Fowl said:


> (*someone else GM the next username mafia. Seriously.*)


I wouldn't be opposed to doing this if people are interested

And... well, I don't have much to say about this game at all, considering I died night one. Congrats, mafia?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm interested in Maimi GMing a Username Mafia.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 30, 2012)

Can I just say I wasn't in the game, but have been paying attention. 

Poly I soooo knew you were ebil.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Poly I soooo knew you were ebil.


ooooh :D now I'm curious, what tipped ya off ?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 30, 2012)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> ooooh :D now I'm curious, what tipped ya off ?


If I tell you my ninja ways everyone will know them, and use them against me when I kill you all play.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 30, 2012)

Phantom said:


> If I tell you my ninja ways everyone will know them, and use them against me when I kill you all play.


Eh I'm not playing next round tbh, (soon to be) running a mafia myself plus trying to start one up in another forum so :/ plus I doubt I'll get mafia again haha


----------



## yiran (Jul 30, 2012)

I am the worst doctor ever.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2012)

Hell yeah you were the worst doctor ever.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2012)

yiran said:


> I am the worst doctor ever.


Thanks for the heals, bro!


----------



## Wargle (Jul 30, 2012)

I was right about _everything_ i told you all


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 31, 2012)

Poly you sly bastard, how could you steal my kill? >:( And for that matter, why didn't it give any evidence for Poly and only me?  That makes me feel angry!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 31, 2012)

Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> Poly you sly bastard, how could you steal my kill? >:( And for that matter, why didn't it give any evidence for Poly and only me?  That makes me feel angry!


Actually Mai's ears were stained with blood, and since Poly's username has to do with music, it was evidence for her.

It was so subtle I didn't notice it either. Disembowelment tends to be more noticeable than bleeding ears. :/


----------

